# Oval Vanity



## Daniel (Dec 6, 2011)

[attachment=552]

bureau-top vanity, two drawers (and a secret drawer) with oval mirror.

Soon to be added to the furniture gallery: 

http://www.gothictile.com/?p=115


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 6, 2011)

That is some beautiful work. Very nicely done. Thanks for sharing this one


----------



## Daniel (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks, Kenbo! I will pass that along. I've taken it upon myself (with approval) to get my parents' work out into the world. They're reclusive hermit types, happy to craft in their hidey hole... I keep saying they need to get out more, but then they would not be making all that great stuff...


----------



## wade (Dec 8, 2011)

The Vanity is awesome. What kind of wood is it?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2011)

Yep that's a beauty. What's the species? I wouldn't try to guess with that lighting but I'd like to know. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh dear... I've been juggling 30 different things and forgot to mention the wood. Sigh.

It's cherry. My dad cut it off a friend's lot, milled it on his Logosol, and made it into that vanity.

Most all the furniture he makes is from wood he cuts and mills - local stuff. Every now and then he'll get storebought or exotic stuff, but he likes the "soup to nuts" aspect of cutting, hauling milling, and crafting.

When I go up there next, I will take a bunch of pictures of his setup and post them in the appropriate places.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2011)

Vanity mirror is very nice. The gallery is filled with great pieces.


----------



## txpaulie (Dec 9, 2011)

Give them my compliments, Daniel...

Thanks for sharing their work!

You may ask them to join you here.

p


----------



## Daniel (Dec 10, 2011)

I have talked to them about it... but they remain a bit internet/tech phobic... not to mention that they spend about 15 minutes a day on line... I've gotten their permission to post a bunch of stuff here, though.

Thanks for all the complements, by the way!

I figure the first time my father needs some equipment input, he'll wind up here.

Lol.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 10, 2011)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Very cool vanity and I can appreciate the from felling to furniture aspect of it too.
> 
> Is this your work... http://www.gothictile.com ?



Hi JoeR, It's not my work, it's my father's and my stepmother's. I built the website and have done a bunch of "apprentice-type" work around the shop. I've got decent framing skills, but not the flair for the detail work. Perhaps if I decide to stop being an academic/research type, I will devote more energy to the wood. For now, I am working on a side career as an urban logger and have decided to try and get my parents' work a but more exposure...


----------



## Daniel (Dec 10, 2011)

Haha... That video is sooooooo funny.

I've already encountered that... I've got a handy laminated list of costs and timelines that ends that sort of conversation very quickly:

Cost to fell and remove large tree with big canopy in backyard in urban environment = 500 to 1000 dollars (tree service prices).

Cost to move logs from neighborhood to millyard = 200 to 500 dollars depending on distance.

Cost to mill the lumber = 0.20 dollars per board foot, plus 150 dollar setup for portable mill, plus 20 dollars per blade ruined by metal.

Cost for either 1 year of air drying or several weeks in a kiln, or both...

So my pat response is: If you pay me those costs up front, I will market the product for you and give you a big percentage of the profits. If you don't pay me up front then either I leave your yard right now, or I get the logs free and clear.

If the logs are super amazing and I make 10 grand because some veneer buyer insisted on paying me 5 grand for two butt logs (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!) then I will cut you in on the profits.


----------

